# WWII Air Raid Shelter, Luton April 2008



## LutEx

After a bit of a recce, a DIY (and I do have to say, very well made!) rope ladder, and a couple of weeks of waiting, we finally got down there. It started with me calling cookiebizkit up at 10pm:

"Fancy doing the shelter now?" 
"Nah, can't tonight, but how about in the morning?"
"It'd have to be early 'cause of the light...how about 4am??"
"Yeah ok, see you then."

Due to the location of access, a nighttime explore would be needed. The plan was to put my tent up over the access, open up, drop the ladder in and go down.

At 4am, I picked up cookiebizkit and we headed to the location. We put down the bags and set about pitching the tent. Then we ran into a problem: I'd lost the pegs!! We decided that the tent should be ok, as there was no wind, so after pulling the access, we dropped and secured the ladder.

Cookiebizkit: "I'll make sure the rope holds."
Lutex: "Oh, so that means I'm first in then?!"
Cookiebizkit: "Um, yeah, that's another way of putting it!" 

So down I went into the unknown darkness, hoping the ladder wasn't going to drop, and I wasn't going to be attacked by swarms of rats!

Luckily, neither happened, and after setting my feet down onto solid ground, I looked around. There were two tunnels running at right angles to each other.

Lutex: "Cookiebizkit, chuck me the bags and get down, we've scored here!"


After CB and the bags were down, we decided to start the explore. We left the bags by the entrance and walked a short way down one tunnel, only to find it linked up with the other one and continued onto more tunnels, with yet more splitting off. After walking a short way, we decided that it would be a good idea to return, pick up the bags and set up the cameras. 






Our rope ladder, hanging down from the entrance.






Into the unknown tunnel system.












One of the two bricked up former entrances to the shelter






We assume, remnants of the toilet facilities. There were several of these dotted around the shelter.






The tunnels seemed to just go on and on, although they formed a grid pattern, each joining onto eachother.






CB setting up.












Possibly one of the last visitors? We couldn't find any more recent grafitti in the complex.






Some helpful previous visitor had drawn arrows leading to the exit, allowing us to find our way back out with ease. Although its set out in a grid, it can get quite disorientating down there.






After about 45 minutes in the system, we decided it would probably be best to leave, so we returned to the exit. Cookiebizkit was taking his last few shots, when I walked up to the ladder and looked up.

Lutex: "S**T, Cookiebizkit, we've got a problem..."
Cookiebizkit: "Whats up?!"
Lutex: "There's something missing...I see sky..."

And with that, I practically ran up the ropeladder. I stuck my head out and looked around. The tent was on its side about 20metres away from where it was when we left it! I clambered out the hole, much to the surprise of a dog walker, who I gather from his worried look, doesn't usually see people with headtorchs and high vis vests on quickly clambering out of holes in the ground at 6am!! 

I ran over, grabbed the tent, dragged it back over the hole, went back inside and looked down to see Cookiebizkit looking up at me with a worried expression on his face. "Time to go I think, chuck me up the stuff!"

We quickly dragged out the bags and cameras, CB climbed out, and we packed up the equipment before closing the pit. All while trying to hold the tent down, as the wind had picked up quite a bit! We then packed up the tent and left, in an excellent mood as we knew we'd finally done it!


----------



## King Al

*Re: WWII Air Raid Shelter, Luton April 2008 - REPORT*

Looks great down there, really nice find + great pics


----------



## smileysal

*Re: WWII Air Raid Shelter, Luton April 2008 - REPORT*

Excellent pics, and a good report. The air raid shelters look great, and still in a very good condition. Just how big were they, with you saying they're built in a grid formation? Would have loved to see the shocked look on the dog walkers face as you came back out, and grabbed the tent lol. 

Cheers guys, looks like a great explore.

 Sal


----------



## Manix

I loved the way that was written..."theres something missing...I see sky"
Nice one!


----------



## BondGirl

Must say, the craftmanship on that ladder is very pro. Looks very sturdy and safe! x


----------



## johno23

Sounds like you had quite a fun adventureWell done for getting up at stupid o clock and having a go,
good write up and pics by the way.


----------



## double-six

That ladder is impressive!!! Must have took a while.
Cool explore! Wouldn't fancy being stuck down there without a ladder that's for sure!


----------



## mystery-t

This looks like the shelters i first started a thread on 28 days later..i was down these 25 years ago..twice and chalked my name and arrows around..nice to know someone has done it at last with pictures..
im just surprised that other pictures are about that dont need showing..i think there is another elsewhere in luton..possibly two and i know of another nice smaller one out of town a bit..


----------



## prendy79

mystery-t said:


> This looks like the shelters i first started a thread on 28 days later..i was down these 25 years ago..twice and chalked my name and arrows around..nice to know someone has done it at last with pictures..
> im just surprised that other pictures are about that dont need showing..i think there is another elsewhere in luton..possibly two and i know of another nice smaller one out of town a bit..




been in one in the farlyhill/parktown area, is this the one you have explored??? We found old food cans and tin toys down there,was a few years ago now though......

any info on entrance locations much appreciated by pm.................

edit** not sure if u can pm on here as i am a newbee, so my e-mail/msn is [email protected].

Any info on entrance locations much appreciated....cheers


----------



## Lightbuoy

Crackin' work Lutex & CB 

Using a innocently placed tent as cover for your access point is pure genius!!! 

Enjoyed this report a lot -ta for sharing!

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## MD

great report well done 
like everyone else says great idea with the tent


----------



## mystery-t

prendy79 said:


> been in one in the farlyhill/parktown area, is this the one you have explored??? We found old food cans and tin toys down there,was a few years ago now though......
> 
> any info on entrance locations much appreciated by pm.................
> 
> edit** not sure if u can pm on here as i am a newbee, so my e-mail/msn is [email protected].
> 
> Any info on entrance locations much appreciated....cheers



this one aint the one your on about..i dont know about them ones?..this ones the other side of town..
will pm ya and meet up if ya want..i cant go down the shelters anymore as ive ate all the pies and wouldnt fit through the manhole..

the farley one..are you on about tunnels/shelter..or pill box?


----------



## prendy79

mystery-t said:


> this one aint the one your on about..i dont know about them ones?..this ones the other side of town..
> will pm ya and meet up if ya want..i cant go down the shelters anymore as ive ate all the pies and wouldnt fit through the manhole..
> 
> the farley one..are you on about tunnels/shelter..or pill box?



the farley ones are tunnels/shelters.......they seemed to go on forever.Didn't venture too far in though as i only had a little torch that wouldn't light up the inside of a paper bag!!!!

Yeah message me, it'd be good to find other locations around this area. my e-mail addy is above if you can't pm on here.
Cheers, Dave.


----------



## pdtnc

cool stuff, nice story too.


----------



## mystery-t

sure there was other parts to this thread ..does anyone know if moderators have removed anything??
been off line for a while.


----------



## BigLoada

Great! Exploring at 4am sounds wonderful! The rope ladder is nice, I could use one of those myself.


----------



## Bunk3r

great to see it done nice bit of exploring.


----------



## prendy79

Yeah, i'm sure some stuff is missing off this thread, the discussion about the old entrance that was blocked up outside the foresters arms pub........but why would that have been removed??


----------



## krela

Nothing has been removed from this thread, that was a seperate thread you're thinking of.


----------



## mystery-t

sounds about right..i seen the thread on the other bit...potential places etc


----------



## prendy79

funny, been searching for the thread for a while and i can't eem to find it.

Even when i go to my stats and go to view all posts........... still can't see it.

am i missing something really obvious??? helpski helpski


----------



## NobodyGirl

LutEx said:


>



Looked like fairy lights in the ceiling, almost Paris catacombs like. Awesome


----------



## mystery-t

prendy79 said:


> funny, been searching for the thread for a while and i can't eem to find it.
> 
> Even when i go to my stats and go to view all posts........... still can't see it.
> 
> am i missing something really obvious??? helpski helpski



Hi again..the other thread must be hidden or removed..because i cant find it either?
can anyone tell us both whats happened?...it would be nice to know considering it was me who first gave an insight into these tunnels..without my experiences of youth hood and exploration ..this post would never have existed...c'mon put the thread back minus the original panoramic views of whats around the entrance point..that photo gives the game away to anyone who knows luton well...


----------



## prendy79

mystery-t said:


> Hi again..the other thread must be hidden or removed..because i cant find it either?
> can anyone tell us both whats happened?
> 
> c'mon put the thread back minus the original panoramic views of whats around the entrance point..that photo gives the game away to anyone who knows luton well...



How u doing mate?

I agree. Please put the thread back up if you can super-admin!!!!
Found some of the things talked about in that thread very interesting.

Don't remember seeing a panoramic shot,but maybe i do, or that might have been a different thread about a posible storm drain near the town centre.........ahhhhh so confused!! 

The case of the missing thread has thrown me i think.............


----------



## krela

Errrr the entire thread was about where it is and how to get in. If I re-instate it with that stuff removed there would be nothing left. Sorry.


----------



## mystery-t

krela said:


> Errrr the entire thread was about where it is and how to get in. If I re-instate it with that stuff removed there would be nothing left. Sorry.[/QUote
> 
> Hi thanks for replying..i take it we are talking about the original post with pictures of the entrance point..if so im glad you removed it..


----------



## krela

mystery-t said:


> krela said:
> 
> 
> 
> Errrr the entire thread was about where it is and how to get in. If I re-instate it with that stuff removed there would be nothing left. Sorry.[/QUote
> 
> Hi thanks for replying..i take it we are talking about the original post with pictures of the entrance point..if so im glad you removed it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the only thread I've removed relating to this location.
Click to expand...


----------



## prendy79

yeah, cheers for the reply........ 

Dont think i've seen the original post then.


----------



## mystery-t

prendy79 said:


> yeah, cheers for the reply........
> 
> Dont think i've seen the original post then.



Still think we should chat & link some time if ya up for it?..
tried sending ya messages..but im crap with computers..so dont know if ya got em?


----------



## prendy79

mystery-t said:


> Still think we should chat & link some time if ya up for it?..
> tried sending ya messages..but im crap with computers..so dont know if ya got em?



Hi,
didn't find any messages but i've had limited access to the net as i've just moved house. yeah, it'd be good to meet up for a chat sometime. we'll have to organise something soon.


----------



## huggles

I'd love to know this location if anyone wants to slip me a message.

I've also just made this - some might be interested?
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=64648#post64648


----------

